# Understanding downlight catalogue



## Slacker88 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am looking to buy and install some downlight, and I have an idea of how much lux that is required for the room.
However, the catalogue I was given to is showing the photometric diagram in Candela/1000 Lumens
This is where it confuses me. I understand the term candela and lumens as separate entities by itself (eg how much candela is a laser source/how much lumens does this lamp produces).

Anyone can give some advice on how to understand this?

Regards,
Clarence


----------

